# Alpina Extreme Diver Review



## Ernie Romers

​
Watchuseek is home to an incredibly large number of tool and diving watch enthusiasts. Whether the watches are being used for serious technical diving or merely the type of diving done everyday at the desk, the community here is universally passionate about form-follows-function timepieces. Being a dive watch enthusiast myself, I have sampled the goods from any number of brands, and purchased more than a few of them for my personal collection over the years. I'm sure I'm in good company on that front.

Naturally, my appreciation for dive watches led me to look closely at the new Alpina Extreme Diver released this past spring. Although I had been eyeing it from a distance since its launch, I wasn't able to get a hold of one for a hands-on review until very recently. For me, this new addition to Alpina's "Adventure Series" line of timepieces checks all the right boxes for aesthetics, functionality, wear-ability and price. I came away with a new respect for the attention to detail Alpina has put into their affordable products. Here's why:

*Aesthetics:*
In true tool watch form, the Extreme Diver is a chunky steel watch with substantial measurements (the case measures 44mm and is 13mn thick). Unlike many of its contemporary dive-watch brethren, the case is a cushion-case square, with stepped "wings" off the left and right side and exposed lugs at the top and bottom, with a 22mm lug width. This gives the case a distinctive look apart from the multitude of "Oyster" style cases or homage pieces on the market. The oversized crown resides on the right side of the case, and is rubberized for easy grip and operation.






​
The watch has a unidirectional rotating bezel and has a very traditional aluminum insert with engraved markings for timing and luminescent plots. It is easily gripped by the notched rim and has a solid rotation mechanism with a resounding "click" for each of its 120 positions. The matte black dial is clean and uncluttered, with luminescent hour markers and an open-style date window, showing the current day of the month as well as the preceding and following dates.

While serious frogmen may question the need for a date function on a diver's watch at all, this design gives a slight aviator look to the Diver (a nod to Alpina's other successful line, perhaps), and is of course very useful to the desk diving crowd. Like, for when you know it's the 12[SUP]th[/SUP] but can't remember what day comes next&#8230;

The hands are luminescent as well, and the second hand has a touch of red on the counterbalance. The dial is protected by a flat sapphire crystal with an anti-reflective coating that renders the crystal nearly invisible, and adds a great depth to the aesthetics of the piece. Ultimately it is a very attractive and clean layout with a slight touch of retro design cues - very well executed in my opinion.






​
*Functionality:*
The Extreme Diver has a depth rating of 300 Meters/1000 Feet, making it a very usable piece for just about any diver. It is in essence a "no frills" diver. All of the important attributes are there: unidirectional rotating bezel, locking crown, diving strap and of course an easy to read dial. There are of course much more serious dive watches to be had with all sorts of additional features (such as Helium Release Valves and button operated locking bezels), but this is a great choice for most, and the price reflects that.

*Comfort/Wear-ability:*
Many large divers watches are much more attractive than they are comfortable (due mainly to sharp edges, oversized bezels and crowns, and so on), but I give the Alpina high marks for wear-ability. It wears comfortably, with no protruding edges. The case back is comfortable as well, and fits nicely against skin or a wetsuit. A number of great-looking (and more expensive) dive watches in my collection don't wear nearly this well.

When I originally received the watch for review, I was mildly disappointed that my demo only came with the base rubber strap, and not with the (stunning) mesh bracelet. I've always been a fan of how mesh looks on a diver, and was looking forward to trying Alpina's version. As practical as they are, I'm not generally a fan of rubber straps. They typically are very stiff and clunky, and I almost never trust them to hold up. However, I was pleasantly surprised to find upon strapping it on that the Alpina rubber wasn't at all rigid or unpleasant to wear. In fact, the high-elasticity rubber contoured well to my wrist, providing a comfortable and secure feel. This is a point in which Alpina clearly put in the effort to get right - and their attention to detail paid off.






​
*Movement:*
The Extreme Diver is powered by the AL-525 automatic movement (based on the Sellita SW200), which is visible through the display back. The movement has 25 jewels, a 40 Hour power reserve, and a custom branded black rotor. I don't see much need for a display back on tool watches with workhorse movements in general, but it doesn't take away anything from the watch so no harm, no foul.

*Pricing:*
Impressively, this whole package is priced at only $1250 USD on the rubber strap, making it an incredible value for a robust tool watch. It is also available on a Mesh strap and a full bracelet, both priced at $1460 USD.

Whatever way you look at it, the Extreme Diver is a very well executed dive watch for not a lot of cash. For most of us - desk divers or otherwise - this is a great piece worth considering.

Alpina Watches

-----------------------------
(c) Written by James Lamdin, a freelance automotive and watch journalist based in New York City. He is also the Founder of www.analogshift.com , an online boutique for a curated selection of exceptional vintage wristwatches.


----------



## cestommek

Beautiful Alpina.
Thanks for sharing.
Regards


----------



## cube

I got it too and agree with your review, very nice watch...

But here is the criticism… the rubber strap is a bit short for a large wrist, and it should be more sturdy considering the price point of the watch. How one with a large wrist is supposed to ware it over a dive suite is anyone’s guess? But as a sort of diver look-dress type of a casual watch it works great. But the strap won't last if put to the test of athletic use in my opinion. I was not too thrilled with my Luminox Recon rubber strap choice but compared with this one on Alpina it is by far better, feels more comfortable, and thicker in diameter. Plus it is longer to accommodate a larger wrist. 

The watch itself is really nice looking, and looks great on the wrist, but if one is considering it, get one on the bracelet or even better on a mesh, I think it looks even nicer. Or plan for an aftermarket rubber strap or nato strap if you are going to play sports with it.

As far as lume goes; It is affective and it holds charge but it is at the same time not exactly as bright as say the Seiko divers or DeepBlue divers. And that is something higher end watch companies need to look at. The way I see it lume on a $200 watch should not be better then on a $1000, and I am not just picking on Alpina here but many higher end watches don't match up to the Seiko lume - and it very important if you are diving or biking at night where there is no lights at all to be able to quickly tell what time it is.

But again this watch is too nice to ware it as a utility watch, but in this aspect value priced Seiko here wins.

The numbers on the bezel light up also – which is a nice feature which I did not expect. The bezel also rotates very smoothly with very positive definitive clicks.

Overall my impression of the watch is very positive, it looks very conservative, and stylish, and the dial is readable, the case is very well made and I like the presentation scuba-tank case it came in. The watch definitely is a better value for the money then say a comparable price range TAG would be.

But my biggest gripe with Alpina Extreme diver is the choice of rubber strap they chose to use for this particular model. If the intention was to make it more of a dressy type casual watch ‘’diver’’ it might have as well being put on crock leather band as Citizen does on some models or an extra heavy duty rubber strap should have been included in the package for active guys that would use this watch as intended.

As for keeping time, so far it has being spot on for 3 days - maybe gaining a few seconds, but it definitely beats Invicta with the same MSRP value  (just joking)

As far as the date window showing three dates as some people found it to be a negative, I don’t find it to be an issue I think it looks cool like that, especially the triangle to the left lining up with the current date.

And lastly I think that the second hand they could have coated with a touch of lume paint as well, it would really work great at night, to compliment everything they have going on the bezel and the dial lume wise.


----------



## zephyrnoid

A watch this nice surely deserves to have better proportioned hands? As they are, the hands are undersized in proportion to the indices. If the Victorinox Divemaster 500 Auto can get it right, surely Alpina can as well.


----------



## JuanMenendez

I got mine on the 28th and it truly is a beautiful watch. It has a solid feel with perfect weight and balance. I bought the metal bracelet, I wanted the mesh but that was not available yet. The watch came in a, somewhat goofy and gimicky, SCUBA tank packaging and included an extra velcro strap with a Alpina Geneve logo printed in red. 
Sizing the bracelet was an excercise in controlled application of force. The pins are not screwed, they are kept in place by a jacket with a small indentation in the middle of it, the pin has a small notch which locks to the indentation in the jacket. Great force must be exerted to remove and replace the pins. I would love a better, smoother system, but hey this is an operation you only perform once. 
The bracelet is very similar to the IWC Aquatimer 2000 SS bracelet, but at about a 95% scale, just slightly smaller, slightly thinner, lighter, and just a little bit less solid in feel. If there are any weak points in the bracelet they are a) the polished/mirror ss surfaces are scratch magnets (the steel seems softer than that of my IWC - though my IWC also loves to pick up scratches in the areas that are constantly coming in contact with a desk or laptop (the 'bottom' of the bracelet if you will) and b) the clasp operation is not as smooth as it could be. 
The case, dial, bezel, are fantastic. No complaints. It is a purposeful watch I read the comment about the hands being to thin, and I have to agree. But to be fair, if I hadn't read the comment it would not have bothered me. Now, the IWC Aquatimer 2000 is my daily workhorse, but this watch is so good looking that I have worn it every day since I opened that USPS package. Not bad for a watch that cost me 1/7th what I paid for the IWC. 
The watch has been consistently running 5+ Seconds fast, but this is out of the box without any adjustments. If I can find a reputable watchmaker in my area, I will have it out for adjustment and let you guys know. 
All in all, I'm truly delighted with this watch. This is the third watch in my 'collection' and I'm very happy to have found such a great make. I was throttling my purchases thinking that I should stick to JLC, IWC, and some of the pricier brands, but the quality in the Alpina has exceeded my expectations. 

Cheers.


----------



## cube

is this watch hand windable? It seems it is.


----------



## cube

mine is too running just a little fast.. I changed the factory rubber strap and put it on a Hirsh, no it feels much nicer. I have no idea what were they thinking at Alpina regarding the use of such a cheap made rubber strap that is short also. guys with large wrists will be out of luck wearing it. If I can spend $60 on a Hirsh strap can the manufacturer do this also for a $1,000 watch :-x

But as far as looks go, the dial is great, dial readability is also very readable..


----------



## JuanMenendez

cube said:


> is this watch hand windable? It seems it is.


Yes it is. The AD told me to wind clockwise at the first crown position after you unscrew it. So unscrew, don't pull out the crown any further, and wind clockwise.


----------



## JuanMenendez

Here's a couple pics I took on my hellish drive this morning. The NATO is from Crown and Buckle. (Car was stopped - Safety first!!)


----------



## cube

Looks great on a strap too. awesome.


----------



## cube

JuanMenendez said:


> Yes it is. The AD told me to wind clockwise at the first crown position after you unscrew it. So unscrew, don't pull out the crown any further, and wind clockwise.


That is what I am doing. But it seems I can't ever feel the spring tension.


----------



## JuanMenendez

Here's a proper picture on the NATO from C&B (it's a James Bond HD - although not the original Bond colors of course).


----------



## JuanMenendez

And now on a leather strap, also from Crown and Buckle. This is a great band, looks handmade but costs a fraction. If my IWC Aquatimer didn't have a proprietary Quick Release I would be ordering half of the Crown and Buckle store for it


----------



## Blue bird

Great review, thanks Ernie!
I was just drooling over it at my AD the other week.
I love, love, love.....did I say love this watch!


----------



## surfinjosh

Blue bird said:


> Great review, thanks Ernie!
> I was just drooling over it at my AD the other week.
> I love, love, love.....did I say love this watch!


Just picked one up for 665.00 on Ebay. 1 Left better get on it!!


----------



## Jimmy B

surfinjosh said:


> Just picked one up for 665.00 on Ebay. 1 Left better get on it!!


Just snatched it up. Must be fate--have been admiring this watch for a while and stumbled onto this thread earlier today. The price on eBay (through Overstock.com) was too good to pass up. |>


----------



## surfinjosh

Sale is over back up in price!! I Will post pics once she arrives! Wahoo


----------



## outtatime

I was able to get in on the eBay sale too-although I paid even less and it was on the bracelet.  Just got it-very nice, but am bummed it uses pins for the links. I haven't had a watch in years that didn't use screws, so I don't even know where my old sizing tool is.


----------



## Jimmy B

outtatime said:


> I was able to get in on the eBay sale too-although I paid even less and it was on the bracelet.  Just got it-very nice, but am bummed it uses pins for the links. I haven't had a watch in years that didn't use screws, so I don't even know where my old sizing tool is.


The E-Bay one I picked up was on a metal bracelet too. There's a description of the pin mechanism on the first page of this thread that details how to remove them. Although not screwed in, they seem pretty robust.


----------



## outtatime

Jimmy B said:


> The E-Bay one I picked up was on a metal bracelet too. There's a description of the pin mechanism on the first page of this thread that details how to remove them. Although not screwed in, they seem pretty robust.


Oh I know how to remove them (they're the kind Omega uses/used to use with a pin-and-collar). I was more bemoaning the fact they were using them, and since I haven't had a watch for a long time that didn't use screwed-in links I am not sure I even still have my old sizing tool necessary for this. That's been a complaint of mine (and many others) about Omega for years-brands like them have no reason not to use screwed links. Heck, I had a $75 Alpha that had screwed links 8 years ago.


----------



## calieng

Hi,

I just got mine with the metal bracelet from Overstock today and it came in the scuba tank but there was no extra strap. Do you guys all get the extra strap with yours?

Great watch by the way. Thanks for all the posts on it and review that lead me to check out these fine watches.


----------



## outtatime

calieng said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got mine with the metal bracelet from Overstock today and it came in the scuba tank but there was no extra strap. Do you guys all get the extra strap with yours?
> 
> Great watch by the way. Thanks for all the posts on it and review that lead me to check out these fine watches.


It only comes on either the bracelet or the strap-to my knowledge they don't offer both as part of the same package. You can buy it separately.

Related-if anyone knows of a source for the mesh bracelet I'd appreciate a heads-up.


----------



## calieng

Mine came with the scuba tank but no Velcro strap. There was a space for one though. Just wondering if I should have gotten one or if they are not including it anymore?


JuanMenendez said:


> I got mine on the 28th and it truly is a beautiful watch. It has a solid feel with perfect weight and balance. I bought the metal bracelet, I wanted the mesh but that was not available yet. The watch came in a, somewhat goofy and gimicky, SCUBA tank packaging and included an extra velcro strap with a Alpina Geneve logo printed in red.


.


----------



## outtatime

Sorry, I guess I should read before opening my big mouth. I thought the other poster was asking about the rubber strap. I didn't even realize there was a velcro strap option for this model. I didn't get one, not sure if I was supposed to or not.

To those that did-did you purchase from an AD? I can't imagine why it would matter, since I'm sure Overstock isn't opening up all the Extreme Divers and thieving the velcro straps. But maybe the package that includes it is one the ADs get, whereas wherever the grey dealers get their watches from are in a region where it doesn't include it? Just a thought. 

Does anyone have a picture of it?


----------



## Jimmy B

outtatime said:


> Does anyone have a picture of it?


Mine came yesterday in big gimmicky scuba tank, no velcro strap. Love this watch so far. Only wish it had micro adjustments on the band--it's currently a tad tight but with an additional link it's way too loose. Here are two iPhone photos:


----------



## surfinjosh

Got mine from Overstock as well and no Velcro Strap. Did not see that in the offering so I could care less. Sized her and sporting her around the house. For 665 bucks this may be the best watch I own. I have owned every boutique brand and this tops the list for sure!! Usually not into non tapering bracelets, but this one is very comfy. Compares to Breitling SOSF in sizeand wear IMO. I will post comparison pics tonight.


----------



## cube

I emailed then too. As I got it also with no Velcro Strap, it should come with it. So email them guys. Their distributor most likely took it out..


----------



## cube

outtatime said:


> Sorry, I guess I should read before opening my big mouth. I thought the other poster was asking about the rubber strap. I didn't even realize there was a velcro strap option for this model. I didn't get one, not sure if I was supposed to or not.
> 
> To those that did-did you purchase from an AD? I can't imagine why it would matter, since I'm sure Overstock isn't opening up all the Extreme Divers and thieving the velcro straps. But maybe the package that includes it is one the ADs get, whereas wherever the grey dealers get their watches from are in a region where it doesn't include it? Just a thought.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of it?


it is their distributor that does this. remember when they had issues with questionable Tiffany bracelets some years back?. Sure overstock has no idea most likely of this since they deal with huge volume of products, but I think they should make it right..

I emailed them asking that they send me my velcro strap. It should not matter whether or not we bought it from AD or not, since it is part of the package and a $20-30 item anyway.. $650-750 is about what these Alpina are going for now. Maybe Ashford or Joma will blow them out later at 80% off who know. My local AD that carries these told me that he would price match any online offer if I came to him first wanting this 

Here is Amazon Alpina Adventure Extreme Diver Men's Black Rubber Strap Automatic Watch AL-525LB4V26: Watches: Amazon.com list theirs with Velcro strap apparently http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41q0WzGbN5L._SX385_.jpg and they are also a grey market dealer for most watch brands.


----------



## Jimmy B

cube said:


> I emailed them asking that they send me my velcro strap. It should not matter whether or not we bought it from AD or not, since it is part of the package and a $20-30 item anyway.. $650-750 is about what these Alpina are going for now. Maybe Ashford or Joma will blow them out later at 80% off who know. My local AD that carries these told me that he would price match any online offer if I came to him first wanting this


I bought this from Overstock on an E-Bay buy that was an incredible deal ($665 for a new $1,400 watch still in its plastic wrapping with tags, etc.). I have not seen it elsewhere for a lower price (Amazon has this one, with the metal bracelet, for over $900) so I'm not sure who's selling it for $650. Nothing in the E-Bay description mentioned a velcro strap, even though I did see them in pictures on Amazon. So (1) I feel this was such a great deal that I am not concerned in the least that the velcro strap was missing and (2) even if it came with the strap, I would never use it because the metal bracelet is so amazing. But I wish you luck getting one.


----------



## Will3020

Jimmy B said:


> Mine came yesterday in big gimmicky scuba tank, no velcro strap. Love this watch so far. Only wish it had micro adjustments on the band--it's currently a tad tight but with an additional link it's way too loose. Here are two iPhone photos:
> 
> View attachment 936007
> View attachment 936008


wow impressive alpina, congrats


----------



## cube

Jimmy B said:


> I bought this from Overstock on an E-Bay buy that was an incredible deal ($665 for a new $1,400 watch still in its plastic wrapping with tags, etc.). I have not seen it elsewhere for a lower price (Amazon has this one, with the metal bracelet, for over $900) so I'm not sure who's selling it for $650. Nothing in the E-Bay description mentioned a velcro strap, even though I did see them in pictures on Amazon. So (1) I feel this was such a great deal that I am not concerned in the least that the velcro strap was missing and (2) even if it came with the strap, I would never use it because the metal bracelet is so amazing. But I wish you luck getting one.


Jimmy, It is not about getting a deal. The price they sold these is about what they cost. Retail value means nothing you have to divide it by 4 to get a real cost of the watch 

Places like Ashford would unload these at $350-400 which is really what it is worth if we are speaking objectively here. You try to resell it here on the forum new and they won't pay more then $500 for it if that. And that is a true market value.

What I am saying is that it is dishonest what they do by pulling something that comes in the package out of it. Especially if the company like overstock is doing it. It does not matter if it was sold at a discount or not the contents of the package should still be there otherwise how can we know that these watches are not refurbs or something.


----------



## Jimmy B

cube said:


> Jimmy, It is not about getting a deal. The price they sold these is about what they cost. Retail value means nothing you have to divide it by 4 to get a real cost of the watch
> 
> Places like Ashford would unload these at $350-400 which is really what it is worth if we are speaking objectively here. You try to resell it here on the forum new and they won't pay more then $500 for it if that. And that is a true market value.
> 
> What I am saying is that it is dishonest what they do by pulling something that comes in the package out of it. Especially if the company like overstock is doing it. It does not matter if it was sold at a discount or not the contents of the package should still be there otherwise how can we know that these watches are not refurbs or something.


All points well taken. Thanks Cube. Now go enjoy that amazing new Alpina! By the way, mine has been off by only a couple seconds each day.
Another shot of the back with a bracelet:


----------



## Jimmy B

Anyone having problems with their movement? Noticed that my Alpina Extreme Diver was dying overnight after a full day of being used. Finally decided to send it back after winding the watch fully (40 turns) Saturday morning, wearing it all day and finding that it quit 2 hours after I went to bed. Wound it again this morning at 9 am and it was dead officially at 5:50 pm. Decided to replace not retun because this seemed like such an aberration but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Caneda

Guys,

"our" Alpina doesn´t come with a velcro strap. Mine is the same of Juan Mendez (300m depth). Cube posted a link for a photo from another model (1000m depth), with a helium valve in the left. This one comes with an extra strap indeed.

I think someone shipped with the wrong scuba packaging to Juan.


----------



## Jimmy B

It's the return of the Extreme Diver. Overstock.com handled the situation really nicely and sent me a brand new one (yes, minus the velcro strap). And, after replacing the stainless steel bracelet with an Isofrane, I've really fallen in love with the look of this watch. The bracelet, for what ever reason, just made the watch too clunky for my taste and detracted from the actual timepiece.








The Isofrane also solved the problem with the too-tight bracelet.


----------



## Caneda

Jimmy B said:


> It's the return of the Extreme Diver. Overstock.com handled the situation really nicely and sent me a brand new one (yes, minus the velcro strap). And, after replacing the stainless steel bracelet with an Isofrane, I've really fallen in love with the look of this watch. The bracelet, for what ever reason, just made the watch too clunky for my taste and detracted from the actual timepiece.
> 
> The Isofrane also solved the problem with the too-tight bracelet.


Nice, if you want to sale the bracelet, let me know!


----------



## Pro Diver

Looks good on that Isofrane.


----------



## CristiT

Nice watch, nice review.
I have a question: it has 25 or 26 jewels? As a Sellita movement I guess there must be 26 but on the review it says 25!?


----------



## Jimmy B

CristiT said:


> Nice watch, nice review.
> I have a question: it has 25 or 26 jewels? As a Sellita movement I guess there must be 26 but on the review it says 25!?


I didn't write the review, but it's my understanding that these movements (decorated base Sellita SW200) have 26 jewels.


----------



## CristiT

Ernie Romers said:


> *Movement:*
> The Extreme Diver is powered by the AL-525 automatic movement (based on the Sellita SW200), which is visible through the display back. The movement has 25 jewels, a 40 Hour power reserve, and a custom branded black rotor. I don't see much need for a display back on tool watches with workhorse movements in general, but it doesn't take away anything from the watch so no harm, no foul.


Usually Sellita SW200 has 26 jewels and a power reserve of 38 hours.
ETA 2824-2 has 25 jewels and a power reserve of 40-42 hours.
This is why I was asking.


----------



## JMO

I really like this watch been looking at it for some time now just wish it came on a better rubber strap...also wish it had a deployant clasp with a quick adjustment. That and a brushed ceramic bezel and this would be one of the best divers available IMO.


----------



## sharlywan

The leather strap, is from jacob straps? i love that hand made bands.


----------



## cube

Jimmy B said:


> All points well taken. Thanks Cube. Now go enjoy that amazing new Alpina! By the way, mine has been off by only a couple seconds each day.
> Another shot of the back with a bracelet:
> View attachment 940048


I ended up returning mine. It would not hold charge.. Now I am back to cheap Seiko's divers that some how just never fail 

But the Alpina is nice, I have nothing but positive to say about the way this watch looks. Next time when these go on sale I will try it again hopefully with a better luck.


----------



## cube

Jimmy B said:


> Anyone having problems with their movement? Noticed that my Alpina Extreme Diver was dying overnight after a full day of being used. Finally decided to send it back after winding the watch fully (40 turns) Saturday morning, wearing it all day and finding that it quit 2 hours after I went to bed. Wound it again this morning at 9 am and it was dead officially at 5:50 pm. Decided to replace not retun because this seemed like such an aberration but I thought I'd ask.


I had the same issue with it. Getting a refund was not an issue as well from them..

One thing I will say though about overstock watches., at least my experience. When you order their watches that come with a manufacturers warranty there is 0 issues with the watches performance. When it says comes with a distributor warranty.. I had problems. The Tissot that I returned a few years back had a wiped serial number on the case back.

But overall they are a great company to deal with. I just think with their buying power they should become AD for everything they sell.


----------



## Jimmy B

cube said:


> I ended up returning mine. It would not hold charge..


Very interesting that both our watches had this issue. I sometimes wonder about the quality of these non-ETA movements. I received a brand-new Extreme Diver from Overstock. As beautiful as the first one, holds a charge nicely, BUT 12-15 seconds fast a day and it came with the micro adjustment arm cranked all the way to slowest setting (as if someone had already tried to slow it down). I kept it since it's just a weekend watch and the deal was too good to pass up. And looks/fits great on an Isofrane.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

What is the lug size of this Alpina diver?


----------



## Jimmy B

Bettamacrostoma said:


> What is the lug size of this Alpina diver?


22mm.


----------



## glatozen

With steel :


----------



## achilles

These Alpina Extreme Divers are awesome watches! I have the Extreme Diver 1000 Cote d'Azur and I love it!

Here mine says Hi...


----------



## Blue bird

Just snagged the new orange accent on rubber from an out of town AD at a price I couldn't refuse. To my surprise Alpina has changed to a slightly thicker rubber strap and a deployment clasp for the 300M orange model. He did tell me that it comes with the velcro as well. I should have it in the next day or 2. As beautiful as the Extreme Diver 300 white is, as soon as the orange accent was released in the spring I knew that was the one I had to have!


----------



## Jimmy B

Blue bird said:


> Just snagged the new orange accent on rubber from an out of town AD at a price I couldn't refuse.


Congrats! Be sure to post pictures when in hand.


----------



## ThankYou

Jimmy B said:


> Mine came yesterday in big gimmicky scuba tank, no velcro strap. Love this watch so far. Only wish it had micro adjustments on the band--it's currently a tad tight but with an additional link it's way too loose. Here are two iPhone photos:
> 
> View attachment 936007
> View attachment 936008


Am going to buy an orange one with rubber strap, but not sure if it is "isofrane". Anyone can tell? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jimmy B

ThankYou said:


> Am going to buy an orange one with rubber strap, but not sure if it is "isofrane". Anyone can tell? Thanks in advance!


I doubt it, but I'm not 100% sure. Mine was on a metal bracelet and I put my own Isofrane on it (which you could do too if not crazy about the OEM rubber).


----------



## ThankYou

Got my new 300 orange last Friday on SS bracelet (gave up the rubber strap at the last minute)  
Wanna post some pics but not knowing how to do that ...


----------



## Jimmy B

ThankYou said:


> Wanna post some pics but not knowing how to do that ...


I download to PhotoBucket web site and link to it with the "IMG" coding. But I think if the image is small enough, you can import it directly off your computer from the reply menu (the "insert image" icon).


----------



## ThankYou

Jimmy B said:


> I download to PhotoBucket web site and link to it with the "IMG" coding. But I think if the image is small enough, you can import it directly off your computer from the reply menu (the "insert image" icon).


Thanks Jimmy  ... so far it keeps an average +2 sec a day!


----------



## Jimmy B

Wow. Beautiful with the orange accents. Congrats!


ThankYou said:


> Thanks Jimmy  ... so far it keeps an average +2 sec a day!
> View attachment 1289068


----------

